#  > General Zone >  > Jobs >  >  >  Maintenance Planning Engineer for Petrochem in Kuwait

## RoadRigo

Urgently Required for Petrochemical Co in Kuwait

Maintenance Planning Engineer
Experience : 6-10 years
Preferred Kuwait Resident



Send resume and other certificates to : alaa_hussein@pic.com.kwSee More: Maintenance Planning Engineer for Petrochem in Kuwait

----------

